# does stress really bother IBS? if you have any info PLEASE help



## 21002 (Sep 3, 2006)

ok im in a relationship in which alot of unnessary lies come at me. I have been with the same girl for 1 year and 11 months it will be two years on oct 30. I love the girl to death but all she does is lie and it streeses me out. I have been in the hospital twice due to the fact of really painful flareups. and this is within a two week period. so i really need to know does strees trigger flare ups or does stress bother IBS in any way PLEASE ANYBODY WHO CAN ANSWER YOUR INFO IS WELL APPRECIATED


----------



## Car (Jan 20, 2003)

Stress definitely a major recognised factor in causing flare-ups and exacerbation of the condition. I know you say you love her "to death" but if she stresses you so much and lies to you, do you think she could say the same? Sorry I know you didn't ask for a comment on your relationship but it seems like a very odd situation and one which is having an adverse affect on you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes, sadly, the love on one side of the equation in a relationship is not enough. Sometimes the people we love really are not capable of loving us back, or even when they do love us they may not be capable of being in a healthy relationship. It may be time to get out and find a healthy relationship. If you can't figure out how to get one of those, then it may mean time for a professional to help sort you out. Sometimes there is something about unhealthy relationships that is in a perverse way very attractive to us, and if you notice that most of your relationships are like this it might be worth taking sometime to figure out why that is for you.Stress makes virtually every single disease or condition that effects the health of a person worse. Sometimes much worse. That is why a lot of conditions over the centuries have been said to be caused by stress and if you'd just calm down you would be totally healthy. None of them are caused by stress alone, but stress tends to cause flareups of everything from asthma to ulcers and even effects things like recovery from surgery or heart attacks.Excessive stress is not good for the body. It can usually handle short bursts of stress fairly well, but when you have a lot of stress too much of the time whatever in your body is the weakest link health wise will usually start acting up in a big way. It may be your GI tract and someone elses lungs, but stress will eventually cause something in your body to start misbehaving.K.


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

Emotional stress was the single biggest trigger in setting off my IBS-D. I understand stress is not the "cause" of IBS per say, but it is very definitely something that can bring it on if you are pre-disposed. Some stress can't be avoided (but can be controlled with medication). A difficult relationship is one of the worst stressors. I wish you the best in dealing with this.


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

Stress does seem to make my problem much worse! I never thought that stress could really affect me that much, but I have found out lately that it does. I just started my third year in college, and during the week, when I have to study and go to classes, my bloating/distention is terrible! And then on the wkend, it' all better. So, the only thing I can attribute it to is stress. I'm just going to have to get over this and pray about it. Stress sucks! lol I hope you feel better


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Stress is my biggest trigger! As soon as I get nervous about something I can feel my intestines clenching up and going into spasm. This morning I had a counselling appointment and started to panic in the waiting room because the spasms were getting worse and the nearest loo was 4 floors down! I took 3 Xanax and luckily when I was called I calmed down (or the Xanax kicked in) and i was fine.Last week I stayed at my parents' house. I ate v.safe foods the whole week, no fat/sugar/caffeine/grains but my IBS was REALLY bad, prob becasuse I was in a different environment and anxious about using the loo. I had cramping pain the whole time and D 3 days in a row







I dread sleeping away from home cos my IBS always plays up.


----------



## 14849 (Aug 25, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by carterd1985k im in a relationship in which alot of unnessary lies come at me. I have been with the same girl for 1 year and 11 months it will be two years on oct 30. I love the girl to death but all she does is lie and it streeses me out. I have been in the hospital twice due to the fact of really painful flareups. and this is within a two week period. so i really need to know does strees trigger flare ups or does stress bother IBS in any way PLEASE ANYBODY WHO CAN ANSWER YOUR INFO IS WELL APPRECIATED


My stomach feels like ####, regardless of stress. I guess it's possible that it can lead to more problems.If this girl loved you, she wouldn't be continuously lying to you. If this is the case, get rid of her now and get on with your life before you waste any more of it on someone that makes you feel this way.There are plenty of single women out there that are just as disappointed because they can't find a good guy.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey darlin.... sorry to hear your not having a great time... Stress definatly is the main thing in my life that makes my ibs worse... more than the food that i eat sometimes!!I know sometimes its not easy but you need to get rid of the things that stress you out, or you will never feel completely healthy.You need to do whats best for you, put your self first!


----------



## harleyjlm (Nov 23, 2005)

I would get rid of her asap! I was with a woman that was lying to me and cheating on me. I think she is the main reason I have this ####.When I started having suspicions about her behavior is about the time I started having gut problems. I put up with it for too long and now I am rid of her but not the god forsaken bowel problems. I always wonder that if maybe I would have just broke up with her sooner I wouldn't have to be like this. I'm about 99 percent positive that if I would have never met her I would not have IBS. It sucks!Good luck!


----------



## 21002 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you all for the info. i honestltly dont why i put up with so much. i work three jobs to provide for her my 6 month old son and my self but she just never acts like she appriates me. I guess the main reason i havent givin up on her is my son. i love my son with all my heart. and i want him to have his monther and father around cause i know what it is like to want your dad around and he doesnt wanna be there. i am never gonna be a father like that but on the other hand i refuse to let her kill me trying to let her see that she and my son are all i need. well if anybody else has any info are just wants to reply i justy wanna thank you for taking the time to help me out. god bless you all and i hope you all the best with IBS and other problems in life THANK YOU


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

If I'm under heavy stress it's worse than eating my trigger foods...I'm sorry you are going through so much. If you can't avoid the stress (which it sounds like you can't because you and her share a child), you might consider seeing a psychologist for advice on how to cope w/ the stress so that it doesn't manifest itself physically in your body. Or you could do antidepressants, I guess. Sometimes a good strenuous workout is good for stress. Good luck.


----------



## 21002 (Sep 3, 2006)

thanks dude that was great advise i might really need to talk to someome to help me learn how to cope with the stress


----------

